# good paint for exterior plywood



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Just finishing this sort of container for my garden pump.
Made to protect pump from rain and freezing
It' s made of exterior-use plywood and pine wood.
I want a very good paint that could last years in the weather.

My usual trick is to use owratol antirust varnish first coat pure, then mixed with metal laquer paint.Will some wood paint do better?


OWATROL OIL : Colourless, penetrating and isolating rust inhibitor


Regards


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

FWIW, I would start by filling every crack, split, or check in the wood with a polyester putty ("Bondo") and sand it smooth. Automotive paints are made to stand up to the sun's UV rays, as well as rain, so you could go with a sanding auto gray primer followed by several top coats of whatever auto paint you like. Alternatively, you could apply fiberglass cloth and epoxy resin to the wood first (just like strip-boat builders do), and then apply the auto paint on top of that. The paint would just be a UV-resistant coating to protect the epoxy resin, and the epoxy resin would waterproof your structure basically forever. Expensive? You betcha.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I would just use a marine spar varnish. They are pretty much made for the conditions that box will be exposed to.
As suggested, sealing all cracks and gaps before hand would be a good idea.
If you want a solid colour, then a Dulux Weathershield paint would do the trick.
Not sure if you have Dulux in France or not.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
thanks for your quick replies!

Ok, filling with poly car-body finish, and then a bit sanding outside the workskop.
IMHO:
This dust is terrible dangerous to health.

Then a good marine paint.

Do'nt want too see woodwork in this case.

Thanks again
Regards

Gérard


----------

